# Confront my girlfriend with help of a keylogger



## whaaareyou (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok to start with :

I have a girlfriend and i know something fishy is going on.
So i download a keylogger from Keylogger - The Best Keylogger , installed it and started logging.
Now i have found out that she have been talking to a dude for some time and i know now for a fact that she is cheating.

Should i tell her i know this through the keylogger or should i just break up?

Sincerely Tom


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*

That's up to you. But she's a girlfriend. This is your time to find out what kind of person she is. Do you want to continue to have a relationship with her?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whaaareyou (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*



PBear said:


> That's up to you. But she's a girlfriend. This is your time to find out what kind of person she is. Do you want to continue to have a relationship with her?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No i dont =/


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*



whaaareyou said:


> Ok to start with :
> 
> I have a girlfriend and i know something fishy is going on.
> So i download a keylogger from Keylogger - The Best Keylogger , installed it and started logging.
> ...


Hi, Tom.

What do *you* want?

Do you want to keep her? Is she worth your while? 

If you know she is a cheater even before you are married, would it be worth keeping her and getting married, having kids, for her to do it all again?

Or are you prepared to take the risk?

Should you tell her? 

If you are 100 percent certain she is cheating, tell her you know she is cheating, might not be worth telling her about the keylogger.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*

Just tell her you know and don't tell her any details and don't tell her how you know.

Just tell her you know and tell her she can either tell you the truth or you will dump her. Give her 30 seconds to come clean.

Of course, she won't come clean in 30 seconds. If she starts to lie, just tell her you know it's a lie.

After about two hours, she probably either will have admitted to something that is close to the truth or have walked away from you and called you crazy.

Whether you want to dump her after this is your call.

Personally, I would never tell her how I found out or exactly what I know.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*

No do not tell her about the keylogger. You know what you need to know now to make an intelligent decision. If you bring up the keylogger you will only muddy the water.

Just say I know what you are doing. AMF!!!


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*

not married... bye-bye


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*

Your title says wife, your post says girlfriend... Which one is it?

C


----------



## fishfast41 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*

Tom,...don't even think about it..don't tell her anything except I'm dumping you 'cause you are cheating on me. Be thankful you aren't married to her. Try to shut your emotions down and just do it. I wouldn't tell about the keylogger simply because if she doesn't know, she will be easier to bust by the next man she cheats on.


----------



## whaaareyou (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*

Thank you all for your nice replies, i will just end this relationship.

I have written wrong in the title btw, we are not married, i am just used to say my wife....but now i am happy that we didnt have the chance to get married.

I wont tell her about the keylogger, i will just end what ever we have.

Thank you once again everyone, your the best!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Keep her in the dark about the keylogger, it will give the next guy a chance to do the same thing you had to do to prevent getting burned.

RUN FOREST RUN!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, probably better to just walk, I mean your wife/girlfriend doesn't deserve a software developer like you!


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

You're not married. She failed to be faithful to you before you got married (and I'm assuming you were exclusive). I would break up with her. Marriage is hard work. If things are bad now, what will she do when you have children (if you don't already) and other things that happen in marriage. I don't see how you could trust her again.

Leave.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Seems spammy

Not looking for advice and the post focused on where he got his keylogger


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Spam thread... Even got the title wrong, mixed wife with GF... Direct link to keylogger like it's the main point of the thread...


----------



## whaaareyou (Sep 2, 2012)

Spam? Why should i want to spam for the keylogger? I am having a serious problem and i was looking for advise and i had some wonderful people telling what to do. So please, if you dont have anything to say about my concern, dont say anything.

Cant believe some people....


----------



## whaaareyou (Sep 2, 2012)

AND to you who wonder why i posted the link to the keylogger, is because this keylogger showed me what an horrible person i am living with and if that can help me, it can help others.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Just don't tell her about the ketlogger, so other guys have the same chance to catch her.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Dont take it personally there are a lot of people who are quick to call out whether a person is spamming or trolling rather than offering advice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sinnister said:


> Dont take it personally there are a lot of people who are quick to call out whether a person is spamming or trolling rather than offering advice.


And they forget about the report spam button, too...


----------



## Lifeisnotsogood2 (Sep 1, 2012)

If she's just a girlfriend it's time to go. Count your blessings that you figured this out before you got married.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't consider you're lucky because you got cheated by your girlfriend and not your wife. Being cheated on is a direct wound to the heart before even realizing about the stab, whatever the status of the perpetrator.

If you need a suggestion on what to do, I'd leave what I found out in the keylog in a letter (a copy/paste would be perfect) and just leave. It's a good thing that you're not legally tied to her and your heart may probably beg of you to stay, but you owe it to yourself to be strong.

She can't possibly be your soulmate, unless you have it in you to cheat.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The most effective psychological weapon here is silence and darkness. So instead of confronting at all - just walk away. Go completely dark totally. If you live together, then pick up your stuff and move out.

do not reply to text/mail etc. Nothing. If she tracks you down and confronts you just say the OM's name, turn a walk away head held high.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Seems spammy
> 
> Not looking for advice and the post focused on where he got his keylogger


I agree. I think I actually DL this keylogger once and it was sh!t.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Confront my wife with help of a keylogger*



Stonewall said:


> No do not tell her about the keylogger. You know what you need to know now to make an intelligent decision. If you bring up the keylogger you will only muddy the water.
> 
> Just say I know what you are doing. AMF!!!


And she may get crazy with you and be your fault to keylogger her. What you want is the truth, whether you want to leave or stay, it is up to you.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Does it really matter how you found out? 
Just let her know you found out and move on. She doesn't need to know the way to the truth. That's personal and it's only for you.
Don't give her too much explanation. She doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Shwagulous (Mar 12, 2012)

whaaareyou said:


> AND to you who wonder why i posted the link to the keylogger, is because this keylogger showed me what an horrible person i am living with and if that can help me, it can help others.


Sorry, but this just smells of spam. Your join date and post count are really recent and low. Couple that with a link to the keylogger site, and it makes me skeptical. Not just spam, but I'll bet there's a keylogger via that link alright. A malware one that would love to grab my bank site info / cc number / username passwords to email accounts, etc.

Offer advice all you'd like to this guy, but I wouldn't click the keylogger link with your mouse, let alone mine.

Best of luck with your wife / GF / other.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

where you got the keylogger isn't an important detail for your story, so delete the link and let's talk about your problem


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> where you got the keylogger isn't an important detail for your story, so delete the link and let's talk about your problem


the op's key point is keylogger.


----------



## whaaareyou (Sep 2, 2012)

OK i wanted to inform you all of what have happened.

I didn't tell her about the logger but i told her about me knowing what she have done and she didn't have anything to say really. Nothing but that she was so sorry and regret everything. But now we are not together anymore and I am finally at peace. Thank you all for listening to me. Really appreciated in a week moment like this!

Thank you once again!


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanx for the update. What matters is that you're feeling okay.
The decision to break up was yours or hers? 
Just curious.


----------



## dmz (Sep 14, 2012)

Tom...sorry you are going thru this bs....this is how I do it....don't say anything to her...make sure your stuff is out of her place if any.... and disappear dude...if you have 100% proof that is undeniable make sure you have it printed and mail her a copy a few months later......when she is happy with her new life.....she doesn't deserve you...and deserve a woman that will respect you and not take you for a fool or sucker....nice guys may come last but I know we are not stupid.....


----------



## whaaareyou (Sep 2, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> Thanx for the update. What matters is that you're feeling okay.
> The decision to break up was yours or hers?
> Just curious.


The decision was mine , i didn't give her any choice or alternative, just to get her stuff and get out and so she did.


----------



## whaaareyou (Sep 2, 2012)

dmz said:


> Tom...sorry you are going thru this bs....this is how I do it....don't say anything to her...make sure your stuff is out of her place if any.... and disappear dude...if you have 100% proof that is undeniable make sure you have it printed and mail her a copy a few months later......when she is happy with her new life.....she doesn't deserve you...and deserve a woman that will respect you and not take you for a fool or sucker....nice guys may come last but I know we are not stupid.....


Thank you very much for these kind words my friend! Really appreciate it very much! Now i am done with her thank god and its all over.


----------

